# VA offshore regs



## ROUSH616172699 (Sep 17, 2007)

Heading out of Rudee this weekend and was wondering if the bag and size limits were the same. If not, does anyone know what they are for blues, tilefish, and black sea bass. Thanks!


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Same as what? Bluefish are the same as coastal limits. Tilefish is 7/person, no size limit. Black seabass are 25/person, 12" minimum. Which boat are you heading out on?


----------



## ROUSH616172699 (Sep 17, 2007)

I didn't know if any other regs took affect in the Atlantic or if the same VA and chesapeake bay regs applied. Thanks for the help. I'll be going on one of the Rudee Inlet Charter boats.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Regs*

I think this VMRC site should answer your questions: 

http://www.mrc.state.va.us/regulations/swrecfishingrules.shtm


----------

